# how do you keep white sand looking good?



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

The sand in my 9 gallon is starting to look pretty bad, with some algae growing in the sand in the first 1 of sand. It's most noticeable when looking at the part right up next to the glass, dirty sand on top, pristine on the bottom.

Any options for addressing this?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

aubie98 said:


> The sand in my 9 gallon is starting to look pretty bad, with some algae growing in the sand in the first 1 of sand. It's most noticeable when looking at the part right up next to the glass, dirty sand on top, pristine on the bottom.
> 
> Any options for addressing this?


If it's the really white stuff, it's never going to stay competely white. Even if no algae grows, you'll have bacteria growing on the top layers which won't be white. Your best bet is to vacuum some out from time to time and just gently pour some more on top.


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

houseofcards said:


> If it's the really white stuff, it's never going to stay competely white. Even if no algae grows, you'll have bacteria growing on the top layers which won't be white. Your best bet is to vacuum some out from time to time and just gently pour some more on top.


Yeah, that's what I figured. I don't mind so much that the top of the sand has gotten a tannish appearance to it, it's the black/green discolorization against the glass that's ruining the aesthetics.

Looks like the tank cleaning's going to be a little more involved tomorrow.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

houseofcards said:


> aubie98 said:
> 
> 
> > The sand in my 9 gallon is starting to look pretty bad, with some algae growing in the sand in the first 1 of sand. It's most noticeable when looking at the part right up next to the glass, dirty sand on top, pristine on the bottom.
> ...


I rarely have time to sign in to this forum these days let alone post, but I had to sign in just to chime in with how good this advice is. I do this once a month. You only need a small amount and it works like a charm.

I hate the green algae along the sand glass line too. Pull the sand away from the glass so you can get under the line. Be careful not to pick up any sand whether you using a razor blade, credit card, or brush or you'll risk scratching the tank. I like to use an extra soft tooth brush for this kind of stuff.


----------



## ecoaqaurist (Mar 8, 2018)

Can I be a smarty pants ... 

Don't put fish or plants in your tank ...lol +>


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

ecoaqaurist said:


> Can I be a smarty pants ...
> 
> Don't put fish or plants in your tank ...lol +>


Kind of along the same line? There is also the idea of just plain cheating by adding a strip of something along the front to cover the bad part! Depends on what the tank situation but adding a strip of wood with the same color as the stand can blend in so that it looks normal and hides the dirty. :wink2:


----------



## Stokely (Jan 9, 2015)

My sand is whiter than I'd like (pool filter sand) and I'm looking for some that is more tan that doesn't cost freaking 20 bucks a bag (caribsea)...plus I like the weight and coarseness of pfs.... One thing that helps is to try to keep a lower level in the very front so that it slopes back (and you won't see a big cross-section of sand). If you just turn over the sand with a vac you don't need to take it out or replace it...using the vac helps exchange the clean lower sand with the top layer...I figure having the "dirty" sand underneath might be a good thing for building nutrients in the sand, not sure.

Where I have trouble is around some of my plants where I don't want to disturb the sand and their roots that much. Once they fill in the whole area that solves the issue, you can only see plants  Which also solves the "sand is too white" issue...replace it with green!


----------

